# Notable English Biographer, Novelist and Poet Rejects Atheism



## christianyouth (Jun 27, 2009)

From :New Statesman - Why I believe again



> A N Wilson writes on how his conversion to atheism may have been similar to a road to Damascus experience but his return to faith has been slow and doubting.
> 
> By nature a doubting Thomas, I should have distrusted the symptoms when I underwent a “conversion experience” 20 years ago. Something was happening which was out of character – the inner glow of complete certainty, the heady sense of being at one with the great tide of fellow non-believers. For my conversion experience was to atheism. There were several moments of epiphany, actually, but one of the most dramatic occurred in the pulpit of a church.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm glad he has found his way back.


----------

